# Aquarank ranking



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

What's the highest APC has been? I see its at 6 right now which is the highest I remember.


----------



## bms (Feb 19, 2004)

... and if I may add to that... it is #1 in the Plants category!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

We once reached #3 for a short time.


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

5 was the highest I've seen APC at one time. The best way to vote is to enter the APC site through AquaRank and then vote. What counts are the in part.

Ken


----------

